# Storage Breakfest



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cold an windy here taday. Grandkids spent the night, so we decided ta try a little test on food.

Breakfest off the shelf.

Menu:
Buttermilk pancakes
Syrup
Butter
Canned Breakfest Sausage
Coffee an creamer
Milk.

Pancakes made from scratch with homemade buttermilk substitute.
Syrup made from dried maple powder an some light corn syrup.
Canned butter
Sausage we canned.
Freeze dried coffee an stored creamer.
Powdered milk.
This be stuff we have stored all the time. Everthin wen't over real well (grandkids weren't real keen on the milk, but hey it beat water), pancakes were just like any other pancakes, syrup was as good as the stuff ya get at the store, sausage was good, a bit softer then outa the package but very tastey as usual. Coffee tasted like coffee.

All in all a very succesfull meal what came off a shelf that been stored fer a fairly long spell. In a situation, that meal woulda done wonders!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, you talked me into it. I am on my way to your house for breakfast tomorrow morning. LOL Good for you. Nice to know that you can at least get it down after buying and storing it.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Kudos for practicing with your preps. More people should do it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's the way to do it. Eat what you store and store what you eat. :beercheer:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Kids have oatmeal packs in their MRE's (it's what we eat when weather is cold anyways), plus rice and noodle mixes. My sister in law and I usually hit Sam's a couple times a year to stock up on TP and paper towels anyway and since we've started prepping, we've expanded our trips. The kids pick what food they want in their BOB so they eat it. My oldest niece is addicted to chicken ramen noodles lol. We keep track of expiration dates on calendars so its rotated frequently. My son is in Cubscouts and they do camp ins during the winter so his MRE's are rotated faster. Getting a dehydrator in a few weeks to make our own fruit chips and things. The veggies shldnt be a prob, if they won't eat them out of the pack, they are going into stews and soups anyways so I know they'll eat them rehydrated.


----------

